# The 10,000 Posts Club!



## Rob Fisher (4/3/15)

The ECIGSSA 10,000 posts club has a new Member!




Yes I joined the esteemed member @Andre today when my post count hit the 10,000 mark! 

1. @Andre 
2. @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## johan (4/3/15)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/3/15)

Congratulation @Rob Fisher. Welcome to The Club!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigB (4/3/15)

I now understand why I don't see you on the water more often. Is that a good or bad thing?  Well done though, guiding and helping everyone is a great character trait!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (4/3/15)

congrats rob , 8747 for me to go ......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## andro (4/3/15)

8746....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (4/3/15)

+1 

lol i have plenty to go also hehehe

Congrats @Rob Fisher !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (4/3/15)

Well done guys!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (4/3/15)

congrats @Rob Fisher still lots to go for me, like another 5 years maybe

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (4/3/15)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/15)

That really is something. True ECIGSSA enthusiasts over here! 

Thanks to both of you for your invaluable commitment and contribution to the forum. 

Without members like @Andre and @Rob Fisher we would not be were we are today that's forsure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/15)

_Im sure @Rob Fishers Kitties are saying_

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ET (4/3/15)

Obligatory post here so i can see how many i have left to go. Pay no attention to this post. This is not the post you are looking for ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (4/3/15)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher, a fine achievement indeed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (4/3/15)

Wow, that's and awesome achievement @Rob Fisher. Thank you for helping making to make this forum a welcoming home for many of us.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scorocket22 (4/3/15)

I am close!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (4/3/15)

Congrats @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (4/3/15)

The Vape illuminati strikes again !

Edit: forgot to add CONGRATULATIONS AND JUBILATIONS !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## free3dom (4/3/15)

Well done @Rob Fisher 

Thank the vape spirits for the Ramblings or this would be at 20000 already

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/3/15)

congrats @Rob Fisher thats an amazing accomplishment and definitely shows your commitment to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/15)

Marvellous @Rob Fisher 

And those 10,000 posts were extremely colourful, helpful and entertaining!
The forum is lucky to have such a fine enthusiast on board. 
Looking forward to the next 10,000

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## K-No (6/3/15)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Today is a very special day

I have joined @Andre and @Rob Fisher in the 10,000 post club

Its been one helluva ride and I always feel its just getting going!

I think its time to party...

Reactions: Winner 13


----------



## kimbo (21/4/15)

Silver said:


> Today is a very special day
> 
> I have joined @Andre and @Rob Fisher in the 10,000 post club
> 
> ...


 Well done , one day when i am big i will be in that club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

kimbo said:


> Well done , one day when i am big i will be in that club



@kimbo, in my book you are in that club too
I am always so amazed what you have done with vaping!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (21/4/15)

Congratulations @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Thanks for the medal @johan 
Its so lovely!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/4/15)

Ah congratulations @Silver 

And I think I speak for all the memebers when I say THANK YOU... 
You are just a pleasure around these parts

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/4/15)

Awesome Hi Ho @Silver! And your 10,000 posts have all be well thought out, insightful and helpful! You just rock!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (21/4/15)

Good Lord! I think I'll be older than Uncle Rob is now when I reach 10 000 posts.....hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 
I have been inspired by all the lunatics and wonderful people around me
This is unlike any online experience ive had before!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/4/15)

And now we know who talks the most k@k are probably some of the most helpful members on the forum 

Congratz @Silver in joining @Andre and @Rob Fisher on this remarkable achievement. Without the likes of you okes (and quite a few other colorful characters) this place would just not be the same.
It's exactly that unique inviting & relaxed atmosphere that you all create that differentiates it from many other forums that I've experienced and simply places it miles ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah congratulations @Silver
> 
> And I think I speak for all the memebers when I say THANK YOU...
> You are just a pleasure around these parts



Thank you @r0gue z0mbie - I appreciate the kind words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> And now we know who talks the most k@k are probably some of the most helpful members on the forum
> 
> Congratz @Silver in joining @Andre and @Rob Fisher on this remarkable achievement. Without the likes of you okes (and quite a few other colorful characters) this place would just not be the same.
> It's exactly that unique inviting & relaxed atmosphere that you all create that differentiates it from many other forums that I've experienced and simply places it miles ahead.



Thanks @Kuhlkatz - appreciate it. You are right the people on this forum make things very special.


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/4/15)

@Silver . Congratulations with the great achievement. If i think about how much efforr i have gone to for my couple of posts you must be exhausted after 10k  

Keep up the good work and insightful posts

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (21/4/15)

Congrats on an awesome achievement @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/4/15)

Congrats forum colleague! Those who talk more sense do take a bit longer to reach this milestone. Jokes aside, without your impeccable logic and utmost courtesy this forum would have been far poorer. Here is to the next 10 000!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (21/4/15)

What an achievement - congratulations @Silver 

As the others have mentioned, not only is it an amazing quantity, but the quality of your posts are unrivaled IMO - each and every one has been a pleasure to read 

Looking forward to the next 10K

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp (22/4/15)

@Silver congrats on the 10k posts. 

At my level of of of posts it will take me more than a hundred years to catch with you.

Just give us more juice reviews. Absolutely love it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/15)

Thanks guys. Really appreciate the feedback.

@BioHAZarD , I am not exhausted, just excited 

@Andre, thank you for the kind words! Its always a pleasure to be couteous on this forum with the type of people around

@free3dom , aw thanks man, i appreciate it

@yuganp - thanks so much. The reviews will continue - dont worry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (22/4/15)

Silver said:


> Today is a very special day
> 
> I have joined @Andre and @Rob Fisher in the 10,000 post club
> 
> ...



Congrats and what am awesome achievement. You are one of the biggest contributors to the forum and your post count just shows just that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/15)

Congrats Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (22/4/15)

congratulations @Silver ......

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (22/4/15)

Congrats @Silver ! All your posts were awesome! Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (22/4/15)

Well done @Silver !! Thats alot of typing shew!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sm0k3yJ03 (22/4/15)

Congratulations @Silver

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (22/4/15)

Great achievement @Silver. And Thank you for all the great insight and advice. It's really appreciated. Looking forward to the next 10k

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80


----------



## annemarievdh (22/4/15)

@Silver 



This just proves that the special ones rises to the top...

Many _C O N G R A T S !_

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/15)

Many thanks @annemarievdh ! 
Much appreciated


----------



## Yiannaki (22/4/15)

@Silver - congrats on the 10 000 posts  

That is a ton of valuable contributions right there.

From juice reviews, insightful comments advice and some laughs. 

Here's to another 10 000


----------



## Oupa (23/4/15)

Quality achievement by a quality guy! Well done @Silver ! Thank you for all your contributions and excellent reviews!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (23/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/15)

Oupa said:


> Quality achievement by a quality guy! Well done @Silver ! Thank you for all your contributions and excellent reviews!



Thanks @Oupa!
Much appreciated.


----------



## Silver (23/4/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 25814



Ha ha @kimbo, thanks - thats classic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

